# WORLD SERIES: Giants vs. Royals



## Davey Jones

Geez and I thought the Major league baseball was over in Sept.

Truthfully I couldn't care who wins this one,in fact I have no idea where the Royals are from.  Great Britain ???


----------



## Fern

Davey Jones said:


> Geez and I thought the Major league baseball was over in Sept.
> 
> Truthfully I couldn't care who wins this one,in fact I have no idea where the Royals are from.  Great Britain ???


Hmm, couldn't care less.


----------



## Vivjen

Not us......world Series.  A joke?!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I care!! Been attending Giants games since I was 8 years old-grew up ten minutes from the stadium. My dad and/or brother would take me when they were given tickets and had no one else to take LOL. Great memories. Go San Francisco Giants!!


----------



## Davey Jones

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I care!! Been attending Giants games since I was 8 years old-grew up ten minutes from the stadium. My dad and/or brother would take me when they were given tickets and had no one else to take LOL. Great memories. Go San Francisco Giants!!




Curious,how much are World Series Tickets?


----------



## Vivjen

These Royals come from Kansas City, I believe; no apparent relation!


----------



## JustBonee

Davey Jones said:


> Curious,how much are World Series Tickets?




If you decide to go Davey . ..  https://www.stubhub.com/world-series-tickets/


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I heard they were ridiculously expensive! Up to $110,000 a ticket! Can you imagine? Even the parking in San Francisco was outrageous last week,just during the playoffs-up to $200.00 just to park. Crazy.


----------



## Davey Jones

$200?
You got to be a real baseball crazy nut to pay that.
Surprise they even let you walk thru that area.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Davey Jones said:


> $200?
> You got to be a real baseball crazy nut to pay that.
> Surprise they even let you walk thru that area.



What was funny was that they were showing the parking attendants that each had several different signs. Early in the day,it only cost $50.00 to park,but as the day went on,the price kept going up. I`ve never seen anything like it in the City. And that was only to get you four blocks away-you still had some walkng to do!


----------



## Falcon

$718.50  for STANDING ROOM ONLY ? You gotta be daft!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Falcon said:


> $718.50  for STANDING ROOM ONLY ? You gotta be daft!



I know. Crazy,huh?


----------



## Davey Jones

Looks like Im not alone.....

*World Series Ratings Off to Worst Start on Record*


----------



## Bullie76

Falcon said:


> $718.50  for STANDING ROOM ONLY ? You gotta be daft!


They would have to pay me more than that to stand through a baseball game. Maybe if beer is included.


----------

